# Powerwashers



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Worth it or not? Attachments? Does the brush with the foam damage paintwork? (like get grit in the bristles or something). Wheel wash thingy? (llittle round brush affair that spins with water pressure).....

With models from 50 quid to over a grand I'm utterly confused. Any advice appreciated :-/.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

power washer and a cherished car = NO

Only good for wheel arches and wheels, anything else has to be by hand.
Had a lengthy conversation with wax wizard about the same thing, long and short of it was dont do it.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Great for quick rinsing off shite. I have had one for many years now and find it invaluable. Karcher is my brand. I have never lifted anything or done any damage with one. Quite the opposite - using one to blast all over a car before you hand wash it, removes most of the surface dust and grit. Without doing this one increases the 'swirling' effect that hand washing can impart as one redistributes the dust with a sponge.

Technique:

1. wet car all over.

2. spray wheels and under arches with AG RTFR - (and front end/windscreen in summer Bug Period)

3. low pressure spray detergent all over rest of car (PH neutral AG)

(go and put kettle on)

4. high pressure rinse all over (after 5 mins soak)

That takes most of the crud away.

5. hand wash body and wheels as normal.

6. Power rinse all over.

7. Use a finishing wax thru washer, if required. (AG commercial stuff is good)

8. Blade, leather, towel, body, wheels and door shuts.

<20 mins for the perfect hand job. (ooo er etc..)

Smart people keep their washers permanently plumbed in, so that when they come in and have been out in the wet muddy lanes, damp M way etc, they can rinse the car all over _before the crud is dry_ with a 1 minute blast. This makes the next wash session much easier and if you use good wax, it just falls off.

In my last house, my neighbours thought I was nuts doing this in the rain when I got in. But actually rinsing a car when it is wet makes sense as the dirt is all soft. A stitch in time etc.

I'd still do it now if I had off road parking. 

If you get one, concentrate on the flow rate, rather than the ultimate psi. The higher the flow, the better coverage you get, and the more efficient the process is.

Never use the wand closer than a couple of feet, and always and an angle to the surface.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ps great for cleaning drive/patio etc too. And upstairs windows.

..and nothing deters a marauding cat from crapping in you border better.....


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I've always used a power washer without problems (although I never use a rotary brush) I also found Â that some bike cleaning products (Silkolene) work well on alloy wheels and some of the underbody components as they don't affect aluminium.



> Smart people keep their washers permanently plumbed in, so that when they come in and have been out in the wet muddy lanes, damp M way etc, they can rinse the car all over before the crud is dry with a 1 minute blast. Â


Good idea Â 

It's also good if you can plumb the washer into a hot water source - although check that the washer can handle hot water.

I think some garage updates are due - a hot water feed from the water softner Â ;D

Does anybody make a self retracting hose reel that I could bolt to the wall ?

Gary - have you become bored of the Siberian Salt mine effect ? I bet you can't wait to start collecting those squashed bugs again


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Power washers are fine, but I would let the paint on a brand new car 'harden' for a month or two before exposing it to the full rigours of a pressure washer!

Most have an adjustable lance where the pressure can be adjusted so just don't give it full 'whack' only a couple of inches from the paintwork.

As garyc says you can use the low pressure adjustment to pick up 'soapy water' from a separate container and spray it all over the car to help soften/lift the real 'crud' which I find very useful.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Does anybody make a self retracting hose reel that I could bolt to the wall ?


I think hozelock might, although based on experiences at garages I think I prefer manual ones. At least they dont try to drag you back towards the holder...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Gary - have you become bored of the Siberian Salt mine effect ? I bet you can't wait to start collecting those squashed bugs again Â


Yes it gets tedious, especially this time of year when you are on the mways a lot. It sort of gets pointless washing it at all, but one perseveres.

We are have a nice long soak at the weekend and possibly a Tart's Wax (bonnet, roof , tops of wings and doors, side windows) if it fits around rugby and GP, and all teh dull weekend chores.

Dreaming of bugs on windscreen/front end. It's a sure sign that it's boating time 8) ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I still want a house with a drive thru wash bay - a sort of arch of high pressure nozzles that rinses the car off all over (and under) on those wet, muddy, cruddy days; prior to a proper wash later.

Shouldn't be a difficult design.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I have used mine with no problems for years. Don't stand too close and use a broad range spray.

Also but a decent Karcher one. I had a B&Q one and that was rubbish. You get what you pay for. With the Karcher one I have now the soap automatically comes on when you use low power (brush or lance). Great feature.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

;D.

Thanks, as usual a bunch of great info.

I can understand the worries there might be (particularly if endorsed by wax-wizard, who has a good rep on here) but I am tending to the view that if used from a reasonable distance it would have to be some pretty crappy paintwork to be damaged by one. I use the car daily so it won't ever be concours for long.

A good clear off to lessen the chance of rubbing grit in whilst hand washing also makes sense.

Nice procedure Gary. Will try that. (May even give it a go on the car once the felines are seen off )

I'll be sure to go really easy on the pressure/distance for a month or so too.

Karcher seems to be the preferred choice. Any model numbers? (Gonna have a google now......)

Can I acquire the "commercial" AG products from Halfords? Is there a bulk source?

Thanks again.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

My neighbour uses his for everything! Car cleaning, window cleaning, patio cleaning, cleaning the public path outside his house, cleaning his drive, washing away my borders, cleaning the brick on his house, cleaning this, cleaning that pffffffffff mental! And completely obsessed with his boy's toy :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> ;D.
> 
> Can I acquire the "commercial" AG products from Halfords? Is there a bulk source?


The AG commercial range was different to the retail stuff.

I used to (until 3 years ago) buy from an AG distributor off the van that called on all the local body shops. (they were called Colin Fairhead ltd an dwere based in Verwood but delivered all over)

I was so keen I even did a 3 day AG valeting course back in the 90s.

Commercial stuff comes in gallon and 10 gallon containers. I used to use:

RTFR (for syphon or in 1 gallon garden sprayer)
AG Truck Cleaner (dangerous stuff but fantastic for AG under arches like new look)
AG Car Shampoo (for syphon)
AG gloss rinse (think it was called that)
AG alloy wheel clean.

To be quite honest the Karcher brand traffic film remover form B&Q is fine and doesn't strip off your wax finish too much.

Be careful with other branded industrial strength cleaning solvents though - many which are readiliy available - they can severely damge paint and exposed metal if applied wrongly or in wrong dilutiion.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Dave at the TT Shop used to do a good deal in some of the AG stuff. I have a few 5l (is that a gallon in modern money?) containers of polish, wash, shampoo etc from him


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

http://www.comparestoreprices.co.uk/pressure-washers/karcher-b102-plus.asp

This is the one I have, saw Wax Wizard with it and he swears by the thing, its brill, about Â£75 from B&Q

This model now superceded BTW !


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Car Cleaner at local Cop shop uses a commercial cleaner spray and pressure wash system for most of the time but when one needed to be really clean (VIP trips) he uses a hand wash and then rinses off with the wand. Using just the pressure wash, the white motors started to look grimy after a while. You could rub your finger on the paintwork and leave a clean mark.
Fully agree with the wet the car (or do it in the rain) method to soften and loose the dirt first.
No-one I know uses a brush attachment for proper car cleaning except on grill and wheels.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Used a pressure washer on my last car but it never seemed to look that clean mind you black shows up every mark


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I got given this one for xmas....no problems so far....wont be using the brush though.

H


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Used a pressure washer on my last car but it never seemed to look that clean mind you black shows up every mark


You have to clean the car manually in addition to blasting it though...


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Thanks for advice peeps. Ordered one.

Lookout moggies :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

ronin said:


> power washer and a cherished car = NO
> 
> Only good for wheel arches and wheels, anything else has to be by hand.
> Had a lengthy conversation with wax wizard about the same thing, long and short of it was dont do it.


Hmm I have an original Wax wizard kit (before he went to Swissol) and the instructions _specifically_ recommend the use of a pressure washer :?

I have a Karcher one and its great.


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

I use a cheapie power washer from B&Q  Its fine for getting the crud off the wheels and under the wheel arches.

Just dont try attacking paintwork any nearer that about 18 inches, just not worth it, use a brush oor something similar


----------

